# Slow internet in Ubuntu [Solved]



## Gdn8Melbourne

I'm having some problem with the internet. Honestly except Google, Fb, youtube... etc, every website is taking so long to load, most of them are not loading fully and the rest is taking forever to load.
Even I could never open TSF, OMG! Ubuntu, Outlook.com, Yahoo and many more. They just takes forever to load. I used Chrome, Opera, and Firefox - but same everywhere. Only Opera can open TSF home page, but not any further.
But when I boot into windows, those same websites loads in seconds. That's why I can't post any report here from ubuntu.

NUmber 2. As much I know, ubuntu 12.04 is supposed to adopt the wallpaper in login screen, mine doesn't


----------



## SteveThePirate

*Re: Slow internet in Ubuntu*

Has it always been slow since you installed Ubuntu? 

Try this 



Code:


sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
sudo rmmod -f iwlwifi 
sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 
sudo ifconfig wlan0 up

don't reboot, does it work?

If it does follow the rest of this post [SOLVED] 11.10 and 12.04 giving me really slow internet - Ubuntu Forums

Steve


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

*Re: Slow internet in Ubuntu*

Yes Steve, it was always slow this much, And even in live mode.
Let me try the commands. What it does actually? Btw, no problem in download speed or something. It is fine when I download from terminal or software centre or even from browser. But the loading of pages 
Mine is not wireless you know. It's type-I adsl connection. Broadband.


----------



## hal8000

*Re: Slow internet in Ubuntu*

That is strange problem.
If its ok in terminal then make sure that the browser is not using a proxy server.

For firefox, go to edit, preferences, general (network tab), settings and choose direct connection to the internet.

Also make sure ipv6 is disabled, more details below:

11.04 - Internet very slow in Ubuntu - Ask Ubuntu


----------



## SteveThePirate

*Re: Slow internet in Ubuntu*

Ahh right i thought you had a laptop for some reason, then those commands probably won't work. It seems to be a major issue that people were having at the beginning but you'd think ubuntu would sort it by now. I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 and it's working great for me so it just seems to be a selective issue.


----------



## SteveThePirate

*Re: Slow internet in Ubuntu*

Yep disabling IPv6 was a solution but only worked for some, give what hal said a go


----------



## SteveThePirate

*Re: Slow internet in Ubuntu*

Got this



Code:


sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-generic build-essential dkms 
wget [URL]http://r8168.googlecode.com/files/r8168-8.025.00.tar.bz2[/URL] 
tar xvf r8168-8.025.00.tar.bz2 cd r8168-8.025.00 
sudo modprobe -rf r8169 
sudo ./autorun.sh 
echo 'blacklist r8169' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf 
sudo modprobe -v r8168 
sudo depmod -a 
sudo update-initramfs -u

From here [SOLVED] Slow internet (wired) connection - Ubuntu Forums

Just in case disabling IPv6 doesn't work


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

*Re: Slow internet in Ubuntu*

As hal said, after enabling no proxy in firefox, it could open the homepage of tsf. But not these sections or anything else. The status bar shows while loading "sending data to cdn.techsupportforum.com..or something like that. it goes forever. 
Didn't try disabling ipv6 because I wanted to know will that change anything in my modem or windows network settings?


----------



## hal8000

*Re: Slow internet in Ubuntu*



Gdn8Melbourne said:


> As hal said, after enabling no proxy in firefox, it could open the homepage of tsf. But not these sections or anything else. The status bar shows while loading "sending data to cdn.techsupportforum.com..or something like that. it goes forever.
> Didn't try disabling ipv6 because I wanted to know will that change anything in my modem or windows network settings?


Something you've said makes me think this could be waiting for adwords or trackers.
Start firefox then go to tools, add-ons and search for ghostery. (Current version is 2.8)
Ghostery blocks some adverts, trackers which may be slowing down certain sites.

I noticed this on some sites before I installed ghostery.
Restart firefox and see if that helps.


----------



## hal8000

*Re: Slow internet in Ubuntu*

I've just booted into Ubuntu 12.04 but Internet is running fine for me using Classic Gnome desktop and firefox browser. I am not using ghostery on Ubuntu.
Only thing I do notice is from the terminal:

ping -c4 bbc.co.uk


Takes about seconds after resolving the domain (212.58.241.131) before
the pings start. Browsing speed is all normal and as fas as any other distro.

[email protected]:~$ ping -c4 bbc.co.uk
PING bbc.co.uk (212.58.241.131) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 212.58.241.131: icmp_req=1 ttl=244 time=26.4 ms
64 bytes from 212.58.241.131: icmp_req=2 ttl=244 time=25.9 ms
64 bytes from 212.58.241.131: icmp_req=3 ttl=244 time=26.9 ms
64 bytes from 212.58.241.131: icmp_req=4 ttl=244 time=25.9 ms

--- bbc.co.uk ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 15296ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 25.908/26.299/26.909/0.430 ms


----------



## SteveThePirate

*Re: Slow internet in Ubuntu*



hal8000 said:


> I've just booted into Ubuntu 12.04 but Internet is running fine for me using Classic Gnome desktop and firefox browser. I am not using ghostery on Ubuntu.
> Only thing I do notice is from the terminal:
> 
> ping -c4 bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> Takes about seconds after resolving the domain (212.58.241.131) before
> the pings start. Browsing speed is all normal and as fas as any other distro.
> 
> [email protected]:~$ ping -c4 bbc.co.uk
> PING bbc.co.uk (212.58.241.131) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from 212.58.241.131: icmp_req=1 ttl=244 time=26.4 ms
> 64 bytes from 212.58.241.131: icmp_req=2 ttl=244 time=25.9 ms
> 64 bytes from 212.58.241.131: icmp_req=3 ttl=244 time=26.9 ms
> 64 bytes from 212.58.241.131: icmp_req=4 ttl=244 time=25.9 ms
> 
> --- bbc.co.uk ping statistics ---
> 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 15296ms
> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 25.908/26.299/26.909/0.430 ms


I think that's just the BBC web domain's fault as i pinged it too just to see and it took longer than yours to receive each packet but if you ping google.com or facebook.com it's instantaneous almost.

Am i right in saying that this issue isn't just limited to Firefox? Disabling IPv6 on ubuntu i believe will not have an effect of any sort on any other OS or router hardware, have you had a look at the link i gave you with those commands?


----------



## hal8000

*Re: Slow internet in Ubuntu*



SteveThePirate said:


> I think that's just the BBC web domain's fault as i pinged it too just to see and it took longer than yours to receive each packet but if you ping google.com or facebook.com it's instantaneous almost.
> 
> Am i right in saying that this issue isn't just limited to Firefox? Disabling IPv6 on ubuntu i believe will not have an effect of any sort on any other OS or router hardware, have you had a look at the link i gave you with those commands?


Just tried pinging google.com and results were instant! I hope that disabling ipv6 will help
because I'm running out on ideas. Connection is wired, so no wireless problems, maybe ghostery may help.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

*Re: Slow internet in Ubuntu*

I'll try out disabling ipv6 as soon i will get home. 
But you know i have adblock+ in chrome, still it doesn't even open the home page. And now i can not only open these - skydrive.outlook,deviant,tsf.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

*Re: Slow internet in Ubuntu*

Though I should confess that deviant would open until i used bleachbit and chrome updated


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

*Re: Slow internet in Ubuntu*

Problem got serious  I tried the liveusb and from there I can open any site from any browser with ad/without ad within seconds  Same internet connection settings.
What to do?


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

*Re: Slow internet in Ubuntu*

Now this si weird or what 
After testing from the liveusb, I thought why the hell it won't work in hdd. So i just booted into ubuntu and deleted the dsl setting and recreated the same  and see I'm writing from there 
any guess what happened there?


----------



## hal8000

*Re: Slow internet in Ubuntu*



Gdn8Melbourne said:


> Now this si weird or what
> After testing from the liveusb, I thought why the hell it won't work in hdd. So i just booted into ubuntu and deleted the dsl setting and recreated the same  and see I'm writing from there
> any guess what happened there?


I'm not sure I understand you.
Are you saying it worked ok from Live USB (no delay).
Now you've deleted the DSL settings and are things ok now? (No delays)


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

*Re: Slow internet in Ubuntu*

Okay so as you said you had no prob with net while trying from liveusb, i thought to try that too. And it worked flawlessly. With same network configuration as in the installed ubuntu. So i wondered if it works in liveusb, why it won't work in the pc? So I just deleted the dsl settings in the installed ubuntu and re-created it. And it became flawless  I can open any page now without delay  I'm even writing from ubuntu which I never could.
Not sure what went wrong  any idea? 
I only used bleachbit system cleaner and updated google chrome before the net became sluggish.


----------



## hal8000

OK, I can only think that some program must have modified your network connection.
Anyway, at least you sorted it, I've marked this thread as [Solved] now.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

Ah sure  Thanks a lot for cooperating


----------

